# clearing ram



## zeke (Jul 22, 2001)

I have an interesting question about ram.

I have two computers, one old and one new with identical drives (clone one to the other) but the old one runs better than the new one. 
"new" one has an amd 950 chip with 512 of ram

and the old one is also an amd but with a 400 chip and 64 megs of ram.

I can run the same applications and play music but the machine with 64 megs of ram seems to perform better.

Can anyone explain to me how to check, clear or modify the ram on my new pc so it performs like it's supposed to?

thanks

z

ps since the drive was cloned I did clear everything for the new pc and loaded it properly with the appropriate drivers (and deleted the old ones for the other machine).


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

zeke...

You left out one minor but significant detail .... what OS's do you have on the two "cloned" PC's?

Win98 maybe?

I'd suggest downloading aida32

http://www.webattack.com/get/aida32.shtml

then you can see how the two systems stack up side by side and answer the "why is this? and the why is that not? questions that you have.

Cheers...
DS 

EDIT: "* ps since the drive was cloned I did clear everything for the new pc and loaded it properly with the appropriate drivers (and deleted the old ones for the other machine).*

Oh Noooooooooo, well so much for my suggestion. 

aida32 is a great diagnostic program to have anyway


----------



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

You also might run over to PC Pitstop and run the test on both machines...they might spot a couple problems for you.

HERE is the site !!...Rhett


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Also when you say that the *......"new" one has an amd 950 chip with 512 of ram*

.... is it just the one 512 stick? or a pair of 256's? hmmmmm mabe 4 or an assortment that adds up to 512 ... Same brand same type of RAM.
DS


----------



## zeke (Jul 22, 2001)

Thanks for the link Rhettman5.1 but it didn't address what I was looking for, good site though. One other thing, on pc pitstop test my hd showed up as yellow because it doesn't have a label. Why is not labeling your hd of any importants?

Dark Star,
I have one 512 chip on this machine.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Some reaaaaaaly old programs wont work unless the drive is labeled. It doesn't matter.


----------

